# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  18/05/2010 21:26 Китайцы построили беспроводную сеть на светодиодных лампах

## olejah

Китайские ученые продемонстрировали беспроводную сеть, построенную с использованием светодиодов. Технология была разработана сотрудниками Института исследований в области полупроводников Академии наук Китая. Пропускная способность соединения при передаче данных на ноутбук составила два мегабита в секунду. При этом частота мерцания светодиодов не будет заметна человеческому взгляду, который будет воспринимать передающий данные светодиод как постоянно работающий. В качестве передатчиков использовались потолочные светодиоды, которые также могут служить для освещения помещений. По словам разработчиков технологии, она позволит создавать беспроводные сети для управления устройствами "умного дома". На данном этапе светодиодные сети не призваны заменить Wi-Fi или Bluetooth-соединения. При этом светодиодные сети будут работать в зоне прямой видимости и сигнал не будет проникать сквозь стены. В октябре 2008 года ученым университета Бостона был выделен грант в размере 18,5 миллиона долларов на изучение возможности использования светодиодов для передачи данных. Тогда сообщалось, что будет изучен вопрос использования маломощных светодиодов в качестве беспроводных точек доступа. Теоретическая пропускная способность такой сети может составить до 10 мегабит в секунду. В апреле 2010 года был запущен в опытное производство прототип устройства, разработанный в рамках проекта. Окончательные результаты исследования ученые надеются получить к 2018 году.

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/05/18/china/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

97-й год... Невзрачная, маленькая, узкая комнатушка без окон, с гипсокартонными стенами, в центре большого офисного помещения. Под столом тихонько шуршит "сервер" на  базе PII. Два (тогда еще) молодых человека устанавливают на маленький стол два совершенно одинаковых ноута с IK-портами (справа, кажется). Блджад, нет сигнала. Комп не может одуплиться, звуковая схема "Особенности национальной охоты", из спикера периодически доносится "Где эта сволочь?!"...
 "Установить ионные отражатели!" - командует тот, кто посообразительней (привет, Володя), и сам же устанавливает "отражатель", пачку своего любимого "Camel".
 Начинается передача данных и благорастворение воздУхов.
 Дык, в чем новизна? ИК существует давно, светодиодный лазер уже многия годы пашет на ниве передачи информмации. 
 "Мы ждем перемен!".

----------


## Torvic99

А новость вот в этом 


> Теоретическая пропускная способность такой сети может составить до 10  мегабит в секунду.

----------


## antanta

*Torvic99*, Не все застряли в том времени, поэтому большинство современников таковая скорость не впечатлит. Да и не все комнаты - без окон . Чей кошелек будет это двигать? 
 Скорость - отстой, секурнось - не факт. Где профит?

----------

